# Big 4 Salary in Saudi Arabia



## 95wellington (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I currently work at a Big 4 firm in Canada (Vancouver area). I have approximately three years of experience as an Auditor. I have passed all CA exams. I am currently making 17,200 SAR/month in Canada. 

I have been offered a job in Saudi with another Big 4 firm and they are offering me 16,000 SAR/month (including basic and all other allowances). As it stands right now, they are offering me a lower salary than the Canadian firm.

Is this salary reasonable? How much negotiating power do I have? 

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate all the input.

Regards,
An Auditor


----------



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

95wellington said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I currently work at a Big 4 firm in Canada (Vancouver area). I have approximately three years of experience as an Auditor. I have passed all CA exams. I am currently making 17,200 SAR/month in Canada.
> 
> ...


Neat user name. Pretty much narrows down the choice of Big 4.  I am just a newbie here, but me thinks you may get more responses on Middle East Expat Forum for Expats Living in the Middle East - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad . Good luck.


----------



## 95wellington (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks. Will do!


----------

